

Apple unlikely to approve new Google Maps app - jusben1369
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57545108-37/apple-unlikely-to-approve-google-maps-app-for-ios-report-says/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title

======
mtgx
Then Google should definitely take it up to FTC. This is a case where the
company is clearly hurting the consumers by first removing the option they
loved before, and then giving them a much poorer product instead, with no
choice of getting the alternative back.

~~~
stephenr
No chance of getting the alternative back? Does <http://maps.google.com> not
work?

